# Ubuntu neben Windows... MBR nicht änderbar



## ruNN0r (28. Oktober 2012)

*Ubuntu neben Windows... MBR nicht änderbar*

hi,
ich versuche seit Tagen Linux und Windows nebeneinander auf meiner Platte laufen zu lassen... leider fuzt das nicht.
Ich habe Windows 7 drauf und habe zunächst Ubuntu 12.10 versucht.. jedoch habe es bei der 12.10 so viele Grafikbugs dass ich da mit unmöglich arbeiten konnte.
Nun habe ich die 12.04 versucht. Dazu habe ich Platten wieder gelöscht und frei gelassen und mit der 12.04 "neben Windows" installiert. Dies hat mir jedoch den Grub zerschossen.
Ich habe dann versucht diesen wieder zum Laufen zu bekommen aber leider kein erfolg gehabt... zu guter Letzt WindowsCD rein und bootrec.exe /FixMbr und bootrec.exe /FixBoot gestartet.
Wenigstens Windows Läuft wieder... Aber nun versuche ich Linux wieder zu installieren und irgendwie klappt es, jedoch vom Grub keine spur. Es scheint als wenn der MBR nicht beschrieben wird mit dem Pfad zum Grub2.
Also habe ich nun ein Windows und ein Linux installiert aber komme in das Linux nicht rein ^^ ich habe mit hilfe von chroot und Live-CD schon versucht den Grub neu zu installieren. Bekomme dann die Erfolgsmeldung bzw. die Meldung dass kein Fehler aufgetreten ist, aber beim neustart startet wieder Windows... need help... thx


----------



## Java_Jim (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu neben Windows... MBR nicht änderbar*

Hi,
ich habe zwar keine konkrete Lösug für dein Problem aber ein paar Vorschläge.

1) Hat das Tool auf der Live CD auch das installierte Ubuntu erkannt? - Vielleicht nochmal versuchen.

2)Normalerweise wird Grub immer mitinstalliert. Wenn du mehrere Festplatten in deinem Rechner hast kann es sein, dass Grub auf einer anderen Festplatte wurde. Das war auch mal bei mir der Fall. Dazu musste ich im BIOS die andere Festplatte als erste Festplatte in der Boot-Reihenfolge einstellen. Danach konnte ich zwischen den Betriebssystemen wählen.
Sollte das bei dir der Fall sein, kannst du mit "grub-install <Festplattenname>"* Grub neu auf der Festplatte installieren, auf der die beiden Betriebssysteme liegen.

*Mit Festplattenname meine ich "sda", "sdb" usw.


----------



## ruNN0r (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu neben Windows... MBR nicht änderbar*

Das ist gar keine schlecht Idee^^ (zu 2)
Ich habe in der tat 2 hardwareplatten... Ich werde es nachher mal Testen!


----------



## ruNN0r (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu neben Windows... MBR nicht änderbar*

deine 2te idee war gut... leider ist es nicht der fall 
Was meinst du mit dem Tool von der LiveCD? Also ich habe die LiveCD gebootet die Ordner des instrallierten Linux gemounted und mich per chroot in das system begeben... dort dann grub-install gemacht. mit allen möglichen anderen spielereien die ich im netz noch so gefunden habe ^^

Ja, Festplattenname kenne ich wohl.... sda bzw. sdb habe ich nicht genommen... die wollte er nicht haben... habe ihn dann mit hd0 aufgespielt... soweit ich weiß ist sda = hd0 und sdb = hd1 usw.
Ich hoffe das macht keinen unterschied bei grub...


----------



## xEbo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu neben Windows... MBR nicht änderbar*



ruNN0r schrieb:


> deine 2te idee war gut... leider ist es nicht der fall
> Was meinst du mit dem Tool von der LiveCD? Also ich habe die LiveCD gebootet die Ordner des instrallierten Linux gemounted und mich per chroot in das system begeben... dort dann grub-install gemacht. mit allen möglichen anderen spielereien die ich im netz noch so gefunden habe ^^
> 
> Ja, Festplattenname kenne ich wohl.... sda bzw. sdb habe ich nicht genommen... die wollte er nicht haben... habe ihn dann mit hd0 aufgespielt... soweit ich weiß ist sda = hd0 und sdb = hd1 usw.
> Ich hoffe das macht keinen unterschied bei grub...


 

Schau dir einfach ls /dev mit der Livecd an, Hdx sind normalerweise IDE Platte, sdx sind normalerweise SCSI oder Sata Platten. Ubuntu nimmt meines Wissens nach grub2 und nicht grub1, da ist die konfiguration ein wenig anders.


----------



## jahsera (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu neben Windows... MBR nicht änderbar*

Schau mal in den Systemeigenschaften (Computereigenschaften-Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen-Erweitert-Starten un Wiederherstellen) ob Ubuntu in der Liste verfügbar ist und ob es beim Systemstart auswählbar ist. Es gibt gute Anleitungen: Praxis: Linux und Windows 7 im Parallelbetrieb - Installation, Partitionierung, Bootmanager | Ubuntu parallel zu Windows 7 installieren | TecChannel.de


----------



## Java_Jim (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu neben Windows... MBR nicht änderbar*

Nabend,

schade, dass mein erster Beitrag dir nicht weiterhelfen konnte.
Aber vielleicht hilft dir einer der folgenden Links weiter;
der erste ostfür Grub1, der zweite für Grub2:

GRUB
Reparatur


----------

